# How do you change user name display in Lotus Notes?



## Mulderator (Feb 20, 1999)

I'm trying to help someone change their display name and they are telling me they use Lotus Notes. Does that have it's own e-mail program? If so, how does one change the user name that is displayed in the "from" box when the message is received by another user. In other words, if John Smith is using Lotus Notes, how does he change his preferences so that when he sends someone an e-mail, the name "John Smith" appears in the "from" field in the other person's e-mail program.


----------



## DittleDittle (Apr 21, 2000)

Depends on the version of notes!


----------



## Mulderator (Feb 20, 1999)

Whatever the most recent version and tell me the one before that as well.

[This message has been edited by Mulder (edited 05-08-2000).]


----------



## DittleDittle (Apr 21, 2000)

Notes 5: 
Go to the action bar, select Tools, select Preferences, select the Basic tab and change the name in the mail file owner field.

Warning: If this entry is changed and not changed in the corporate address book people replying to the sender will not find a recognized address in the address book.
---------------------------------------------
Notes 4.6
Select Actions menu, go to Calendar tools select Calendar Profile, Change the mail file owner field.

Warning: If this entry is changed and not changed in the corporate address book people replying to the sender will not find a recognized address in the address book.


----------



## Mulderator (Feb 20, 1999)

Hey DittleDittle, thanks for the info!

PS (Get it--"Hey DittleDittle, the Cat in the Fiddle!!!)


----------



## DittleDittle (Apr 21, 2000)

No Problemo!


----------

